# Probleme mit Logitech G13 in WoW



## Liandrii (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner neuen G13 Zusatztastatur. Leider habe ich mit der SuFu nichts gefunden, sodas ich jetzt euch belästigen muss.

Ich habe mir besagtes Teil gestern voller Vorfreude installiert, WoW wurde erkannt und auch das richtige Profil ist eingestellt. Allerdings passiert im Spiel nicht viel mehr, als das ich auf dem Display meine Stats und die Flüsternachrichten sehen kann. 
Laut WoW Profil sollte ich aber mit dem Steuerknüppel laufen können, und die Tasten sind auch schon alle mit Funktionen (wie zB Hotkey 1) belegt. Ich kann noch nicht einmal ein eigenes Makro aufzeichnen, das bricht immer mit der Fehlermeldung "Aufzeichnung fehlgeschlagen" ab.
Was mache ich falsch, laut Angaben auf der Logitech Site sollte das Ding doch kompatibel zu WoW sein?

Hat irgendwer schon Erfahrungen mit der G13 und kann mir vielleicht helfen? 


Ich danke schon einmal im Vorraus.


PS.: den aktuellen Treiber habe ich natürlich installiert


----------



## b1ubb (26. Februar 2009)

1. Forenstruktur ansehen
2. Verstehen
3. Richtig posten

1. Nicht gemacht
2. Nicht verstanden
3. Falsch gepostet

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=5

/report


----------



## Ocian (26. Februar 2009)

Ach mist, da war ich noch am lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jop ich schiebe es, da es hier wirklich falsch war.


----------



## RubenPlinius (26. Februar 2009)

wichtig ist: zeigt es dir beim start von wow an dass das wow profil geladen wird?
ich glaub es gibt irgendwo die funktion, dass die profile automatisch aktiviert werden...dann sollte es reibungslos funktionieren - wichtig ist auch ob du auf der einstellung m1, m2 oder m3 bist (profillayouts)

salut


----------



## Liandrii (26. Februar 2009)

Danke für's verschieben, hatte mir schon gedacht das ich das im falschen Forum gepostet habe *AscheaufmeinHaupt*

Ja, es zeigt mir auf dem Display an das das Wow Profil geladen wird, das komische ist ja, bei allen anderen Spielen funktioniert es tadellos nur unter WoW geht eben gar nichts :-(


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2009)

Naja, sowas ähnliches (das mit dem "Aufzeichnung fehlgeschlagen") hatte ich bei meiner G15 refresh auch schon, und die 2 unterscheiden sich vom Grundprinzip ja nicht sonderlich. Bei mir hat was ganz banales geholfen - einfach den Stecker ziehen und neu rein damit. Danach ging es bei mir.


----------



## Liandrii (26. Februar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Naja, sowas ähnliches (das mit dem "Aufzeichnung fehlgeschlagen") hatte ich bei meiner G15 refresh auch schon, und die 2 unterscheiden sich vom Grundprinzip ja nicht sonderlich. Bei mir hat was ganz banales geholfen - einfach den Stecker ziehen und neu rein damit. Danach ging es bei mir.



Also das glaub ich jetzt nicht, es hat tatsächlich geholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich danke euch auf jeden Fall für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2009)

na siehste, so einfach können Lösungen manchmal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel Spaß mit der G13.


----------



## RubenPlinius (27. Februar 2009)

auch wenn es ein wenig OT ist, aber wie ist die g13 sonst so? ich überleg schon lang rum mir eine zuzulegen, aber ich hab schon ne g15, das display ist für mich also irrelevant - aber wie ist das spielen damit? ist die verarbeitung, speziell vom analog stick, robust? oder hat man angst der bricht ab?

und super, dass wieder alles funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salut


----------



## Marin66 (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe genau dasselbe Problem. Leider funktioniert es bei mir nicht mit dem Stecker rausziehen. Im Display wir wow zwar erkannt aber keine Tasten hatt ne funktion. Habe auch probiert mit neuem Profil zu erstellen aber nichts geht. Weiss echt nicht mehr weiter. Bei anderem Games hatt es funktioniert!

Muss evlt. bei wow was eingestellt werden?

wäre super froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruss Marin


----------



## Liandrii (2. März 2009)

Was ich noch gemerkt habe:

Die G13 funktioniert in WoW NICHT wenn man das Spiel über den Launcher startet. Also immer schön auf die Original wow.exe im Spieleverzeichnis klicken (oder sich gleich ne Verknüpfung aufs Desktop legen). Dann funktioniert alles tadellos.


Was die Verarbeitung angeht, die ist 1a. Die Tasten fühlen sich super an beim drücken (nicht zu leicht und nicht zu schwer) der Abstand untereinander ist perfekt. Der Analogstick ist ein kleines bisschen "frickelig", aber nichts an was man sich nicht nach 5 Minuten gewöhnt hat. Ich würde auf jeden Fall nicht mehr ohne spielen wollen, und ich hab das Ding jetzt nicht mal eine Woche^^


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

kannst du jetzt mit dem "Daumen-Stick" steuern?


----------



## Liandrii (3. März 2009)

Ja kann ich, ist genial. Nur die "drücken" Taste vom Stick wird nicht unterstützt, aber das ist absolut zu verschmerzen.


----------



## petitsuisse (10. April 2009)

Liandrii schrieb:


> Ja kann ich, ist genial. Nur die "drücken" Taste vom Stick wird nicht unterstützt, aber das ist absolut zu verschmerzen.



Das dachte ich zuerst auch, aber ich hab gemerkt, dass die "Drücken"-Funktion des Sticks sehr schwer geht, wohl bis es etwas ausgeleiert ist.

BTW, welche Makros haltet Ihr für nen Krieger-Tank für sinnvoll?


----------



## Krazoo (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo !! Ich habe auch ein Problem mit der G13 ... aber eher wie man sie sinnvoll für WoW nutzen kann. Ich muss sagen das ich mich bis vor kurzem mit dem Touchpad und der Laptoptastatur durchgemogelt habe weil ich die normale WASD-steuerung vor WoW (das erste Spiel das ich seit längerer zeit mal wieder zocke) nie genutzt habe. Ich habe mir deswegen jetzt mal die G13 angeschafft (+ eine Maus). Wie ich aber jetzt die G13 vernünfitg nutze, bzw. einstelle weiss ich nicht so richtig. Deswegen wollte ich mal fragen wie andere Spieler sie nutzen ? Was ich irgendwie unpraktisch finde ist, dass die meisten Tasten (aus je 3 recht und links der "W"-Taste und je 2 rechts und links von "A" und "D") unterhalb der steuertasten liegen ... oder steuert ihr dann komplett mit dem stick ?? 
 Besonders würde mich mal interessieren wie ich zb. zauber aus einer 2ten Aktionsleiste über die g13 anwähle ... oder ob ich es sie nicht so einstellen kann das ich auf den "1-´"-Tasten der Laptoptastatur z.B. Tränke, Schmuck, oder Zauber die nicht so oft gebraucht werden, oder eh einen langen CD haben, legen kann und auf der g13 nur dann das was ich ständig caste oder immer schnellst möglich parat haben muss ....
Würde mich sehr überhilfreiche Antworten freuen.


----------

